# Yellow river Flathead question.



## dajowi (Jan 15, 2008)

Anyone know about the Flathead population south of the interstate on Yellow river. I have heard good things about the upper half but not much on the lower. I live on the south end of Crestview and the lower side would be closer if I launch on Eglin...


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Their there, big ones down river from the gin hole off 211. Just wait til the river falls out.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Right now it would be dumb luck to catch anything. It will get a little higher in the next few days,and I say it will be 3 weeks or so before its right for fishing again


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I have caught them from the Alabama Line all the way to the delta at black water bay.


----------



## swampbilly (Jul 5, 2013)

*flatheads on black river*

just moved to the area. Can you tell me some spots to launch the boat on the blackwater river and any tips like "don't go here, you'll knock a motor off"? thanks much.

kevin


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

swampbilly said:


> just moved to the area. Can you tell me some spots to launch the boat on the blackwater river and any tips like "don't go here, you'll knock a motor off"? thanks much.
> 
> kevin


What area are you in and wanting to fish? Milton area has some nice ramps, if you go north of the "swamp" there are several ramps up and down the river, I'd say its jon boat territory. Stumps logs and sand bars are prevalent. And no you can not float from Kennedy Bridge to Milton, the river turns in to swamp.


----------



## dajowi (Jan 15, 2008)

What about Shoal River? Wouldnt they be up there too since they are up and down yellow?


----------



## swampbilly (Jul 5, 2013)

*yellow river cats*

I am in crestview. looking for anywhere within an hour. I don't have a huge boat but it is about 18' and got a 90hp motor. I think I have decided to hang it up until I sell the boat. I reckon I'm gonna have to get a canoe or somthin' if I'm gonna fish within' drivin' distance here. I have been looking at both rivers quite a bit and they seem to be extremely fast creeks. fishin'/huntin' are my only hobbies but payin' for broke stuff...I don't like. ha ha. with the price of huntin' and limited fishin', who knows?....I might just buy first video game. ha ha ha ha. not really. Thanks much and I appreciate you.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

swampbilly said:


> I am in crestview. looking for anywhere within an hour. I don't have a huge boat but it is about 18' and got a 90hp motor. I think I have decided to hang it up until I sell the boat. I reckon I'm gonna have to get a canoe or somthin' if I'm gonna fish within' drivin' distance here. I have been looking at both rivers quite a bit and they seem to be extremely fast creeks. fishin'/huntin' are my only hobbies but payin' for broke stuff...I don't like. ha ha. with the price of huntin' and limited fishin', who knows?....I might just buy first video game. ha ha ha ha. not really. Thanks much and I appreciate you.


When Yellow drops ill take you out on it. It's no where near as bad as you believe with stumps. You are writing off a very good fishery over an assumption. There is quite a few boats of your size that fish the river every day with no problem.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Splittine said:


> When Yellow drops ill take you out on it. It's no where near as bad as you believe with stumps. You are writing off a very good fishery over an assumption. There is quite a few boats of your size that fish the river every day with no problem.


What he said!:thumbsup:

I was thinkin you had a bay type boat. You can launch at Log Lake and fish up or down the river. There are stumps,but just watch for them and ease along. I highly doubt you will do well with that boat above hwy 90 though,depending on the water depth.Right now you could float a battleship.


----------



## swampbilly (Jul 5, 2013)

*yellow river*

appreciate it splittine. I may take you up on that. I did see the post to try log lake road. gonna drive over and check that out. haven't registered the boat or bought a license. Just got here but I have heard that no matter when you buy your license, it expires on 31 aug. fixin' to download the book now and read up. I appreciate ya. have a goodun.


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

swampbilly said:


> appreciate it splittine. I may take you up on that. I did see the post to try log lake road. gonna drive over and check that out. haven't registered the boat or bought a license. Just got here but I have heard that no matter when you buy your license, it expires on 31 aug. fixin' to download the book now and read up. I appreciate ya. have a goodun.


That's not the case in Florida regarding your license, they expire a year after your purchase date.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

If you do it, fish with Rod n Reel its much more satisfying. If you teach your self how to run bush hooks then thats basically all you will know. Teach your self how to catch them on rods and you are the man. I have met so many people in Florida that have this assumption Flatheads cant be caught on Rod n Reel in good numbers. 

On good nights We have put over 30 Flatheads in the boat on Rod N reel with fish going over 30lbs. It takes some getting used to but once you figure it out its all you will want to do. You will look back at them ol bush hooks and trot lines like an old pc computer. I have yet to see a bushhooker catch 30 Flatheads in a night or even half that. 



Heres a few I got in January by my self on Rod N reel. Big fish was 33lbs with 18 other Flatheads a few over 20lbs
http://youtu.be/Sg-Mrx2uItA


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

CatHunter said:


> If you do it, fish with Rod n Reel its much more satisfying. If you teach your self how to run bush hooks then thats basically all you will know. Teach your self how to catch them on rods and you are the man. I have met so many people in Florida that have this assumption Flatheads cant be caught on Rod n Reel in good numbers.
> 
> On good nights We have put over 30 Flatheads in the boat on Rod N reel with fish going over 30lbs. It takes some getting used to but once you figure it out its all you will want to do. You will look back at them ol bush hooks and trot lines like an old pc computer. I have yet to see a bushhooker catch 30 Flatheads in a night or even half that.
> 
> ...


If you cant catch 30 in a night on bush hooks then you don't have many hooks out.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

sbarrow said:


> If you cant catch 30 in a night on bush hooks then you don't have many hooks out.


A pro like your self im sure could, for the average bush hooking joe its a real task, and a lot of work.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Putting bush hooks out is just too much work in my opinion. Every now and again I will run some lines but not very often. Mine don't have enough weight on them anyways so that really makes me not want to fool with them. Give me a few rods and it's on like donkey kong.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

CatHunter said:


> A pro like your self im sure could, for the average bush hooking joe its a real task, and a lot of work.


I don't run bush hooks. I agree it's to much work. I'm a trotlining person. Damn if I want to go from bush to bush with a boat. Too many wasp nest anyway.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

sbarrow said:


> I don't run bush hooks. I agree it's to much work. I'm a trotlining person. Damn if I want to go from bush to bush with a boat. Too many wasp nest anyway.


Damn snakes and monster spiders are a mother to.


----------



## dajowi (Jan 15, 2008)

What is a good rod and reel setup that won't break the bank? I'd like to get a couple decent setups and try to stay under $200 if possible.... whats yalls opinion?


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

dajowi said:


> What is a good rod and reel setup that won't break the bank? I'd like to get a couple decent setups and try to stay under $200 if possible.... whats yalls opinion?


Well I use a variety of tackle, but I like my shakespeare sturdy stik's. They're all white (easy visibility at night) got a solid back bone and are only $15 bucks at Academy. If they're too stiff for you i'd recommend a regular ugly stik, that'll run you about $30. The small penn defiances are good, but really any level wind reel will work good. Hard to get a decent quality larger size spinning reel for under $100. 

But most importantly is line. I can tell you this from the few years of experience I've had with flatheads. Big momma will hang you up or take you through some nasty stuff and 50 mono didn't cut it for me. Plus when I got caught on a snag I'd lose my weight and all 90% of the time. Running 100lb braid main line now and 50lb mono leader. Haven't lost a fish yet and when I get hung I get my 8 oz no roll sinker back every time.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

sbarrow said:


> I don't run bush hooks. I agree it's to much work. I'm a trotlining person. Damn if I want to go from bush to bush with a boat. Too many wasp nest anyway.


That's what I'm saying lol. I'm not really scared of snakes, but no one wants a moccasin in the boat with them. Took the girlfriend to pick up the lines one day and was easing up on a tree and a moccasin jumped off the tree toward the boat and was about a foot from making it inside it. Made for an uneasy rest of the day for sure. Spiders are what gets me and EVERY log and limb is full of 5 or 6 of the dang things. Gets my heart pumping every time....


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

skiff89_jr said:


> Well I use a variety of tackle, but I like my shakespeare sturdy stik's. They're all white (easy visibility at night) got a solid back bone and are only $15 bucks at Academy. If they're too stiff for you i'd recommend a regular ugly stik, that'll run you about $30. The small penn defiances are good, but really any level wind reel will work good. Hard to get a decent quality larger size spinning reel for under $100.
> 
> But most importantly is line. I can tell you this from the few years of experience I've had with flatheads. Big momma will hang you up or take you through some nasty stuff and 50 mono didn't cut it for me. Plus when I got caught on a snag I'd lose my weight and all 90% of the time. Running 100lb braid main line now and 50lb mono leader. Haven't lost a fish yet and when I get hung I get my 8 oz no roll sinker back every time.


Good set up.:thumbsup:


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

skiff89_jr said:


> That's what I'm saying lol. I'm not really scared of snakes, but no one wants a moccasin in the boat with them. Took the girlfriend to pick up the lines one day and was easing up on a tree and a moccasin jumped off the tree toward the boat and was about a foot from making it inside it. Made for an uneasy rest of the day for sure. Spiders are what gets me and EVERY log and limb is full of 5 or 6 of the dang things. Gets my heart pumping every time....


You sound like my son about spiders. He jumped slam out of the boat one day,trying to get some web of his face. Sad part is we had been fishing that spot for about 10 minutes,but he stood up and blam it was on. I thought he had found a wasp nest at first,then I realized he was screaming "SPIDER!" Poor kid has a heart attack almost everytime he goes outside.
I'll tell ya one more thing,wasps are rough at night if your wearing a headlamp and have it on when you bump their limb. They go straight to the light. I have had to dive in more than once when setting new lines after dark.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

skiff89_jr said:


> That's what I'm saying lol. I'm not really scared of snakes, but no one wants a moccasin in the boat with them. Took the girlfriend to pick up the lines one day and was easing up on a tree and a moccasin jumped off the tree toward the boat and was about a foot from making it inside it. Made for an uneasy rest of the day for sure. Spiders are what gets me and EVERY log and limb is full of 5 or 6 of the dang things. Gets my heart pumping every time....



I tie up to trees and bushes all the time and have been in some serious battles with creatures, snakes, wasp, Monster spiders, and ticks even ants.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah drifterfisher your son and I are a lot alike. Even worse than bush hooking is them dang banana spiders. It makes me not even want to ride a four wheeler or bush hog on our hunting land.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

skiff89_jr said:


> Yeah drifterfisher your son and I are a lot alike. Even worse than bush hooking is them dang banana spiders. It makes me not even want to ride a four wheeler or bush hog on our hunting land.


Spiders don't really bother me to much,but man those flying stinging insects are a pain in the arse.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

skiff89_jr said:


> Yeah drifterfisher your son and I are a lot alike. Even worse than bush hooking is them dang banana spiders. It makes me not even want to ride a four wheeler or bush hog on our hunting land.



I drove my brother face first into a banana spiders web thats stretched across the river, the spider was as big as your hand and right in the middle of the web. I never seen a grown man jump out the boat before like that.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I would have done the same thing. I can't tell you how many times I've been flying down trails on the four wheeler and had to bust out some ninja moves to dodge them monstrous webs they build. I'm sure it was quite a show for the critters watching. Haha


----------



## Jamfhes (Jul 20, 2013)

I have caught them from the Alabama Line all the way to the delta at black water bay


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Here is a report I made from 9/19/2011 on fishing the delta.

*We decided to go and try the south end of yellow river near the delta to see if the flats have spread that far into the tidal waters. Sure enough they was there, it didn't take long to hook into the first one about a 12lber, followed right up by a 10# flat. After 20 more min of no bites we pulled the anchor and headed closer to the bay, it took maybe 30 min to get 3 more, the biggest was 23lbs.

*
*After no more bites in that spot we pulled the hook and motored  even closer to the bay, we dropped the anchor right next to a good brush pile, put the baits out and BAM BAM BAM 3 more flats a 7, 9, & 11lber.

At about 4am we figured we had enough with 8 good fish. We filled my 120 qt cooler slap to the top, I think the cooler is about 40inches long and one of the cats was almost as long as the cooler

We was using any thing we could catch in black water bay with the net for bait including, mullet, croakers, pinfish, and bull minnows for bait, all alive if they died we threw them away.*

*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Normally I don't give out areas that I fish but in this case I will. Im usually to worried about guys coming through with 100,000 hooks hanging from every branch and leaving strings, beer bottles and trash behind. But I don't fish this area anymore so you guys can have it.

*


----------

